# How long do have to know someone before sleeping with them?



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I don't know. It depends on the person and the kind of future our relationship has. Hard and fast rules are not a good idea when dealing with sex.


Heheheh . . . "hard" . . . . heheheheh . . . . . "fast" . . . . . .eheheheheheh


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Heheheh . . . "hard" . . . . heheheheh . . . . . "fast" . . . . . .eheheheheheh


Uhuhuhhuh, settle down Slowpoke. Uhuhuhuh~ you're like, going to scare away the chicks...uhuhuhuhuh...

Come to Inverse...uhuhuh...


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I would have to be married first. Not only for religious reasons. But, I don't want to have sex with more than one person.


I'm not 100% sure how that would preclude having sex with more than one person...what if he dies? You never marry again?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> There's no set waiting period.
> 
> Sexing someone you just met isn't necessarily dark, irresponsible and wrong. It's just that it's usually left me feeling like I had a bag of potato chips for dinner: Greasy, disappointed in myself, and not really nourished. It's usually not very good sex, either.
> 
> Also, I feel I need to take enough time to decide just how crazy and f-ed up she is and if there's some odd circumstance involved like: "Oh, you don't mind if my husband joins us, do you? I mean, you're open, right?" or "I don't usually do this and I don't want you to get the wrong idea but I really, really need some money now to pay rent. Sorry I didn't tell you before" or "I'm glad we are attracted to each other, and now that we're alone I feel I can share my innermost feelings about being born-again in the name of our Lord, Jesus Christ." or "I just said I was 18 to buy cigarettes. Everyone does it, y'know???" .


So, actual experiences or just wacky yarn-spinning?


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

3 minutes. *MAX*


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> So, actual experiences or just wacky yarn-spinning?


All true but the last. I behave myself around young ones.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> I'm not 100% sure how that would preclude having sex with more than one person...what if he dies? You never marry again?


Maybe, I don't know. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. *someone off stage makes a random stargate quote* no the bridge is to well guarded. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

cappuccinocool said:


> 3 minutes. *MAX*


we don't have a 'how long can you last' thread here yet do we?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> All true but the last. I behave myself around young ones.


It's probably better to behave amongst the young'uns.... I do feel a bit bad for born again lady, though. Not a comfy way to live, there.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988 (Feb 5, 2010)

As long as you're cute and cuddly I'll gladly curl up next to you!








oh wait it's that kind of sleeping. I'd say between 6 months to 1.5 years. Moreso, everyone's different. If she's comfortable, ready, and knows what's up, well, it's her call. If I'm comfortable and I know what's up, well, it's my call too. Both line up together and SHIZAM.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Maybe, I don't know. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. *someone off stage makes a random stargate quote* no the bridge is to well guarded. I couldn't help myself.



Another good example...what if you get trapped in an alternate universe? What then? :wink:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> Another good example...what if you get trapped in an alternate universe? What then? :wink:


I will kill the other me and shag my husband! Now go away your questions boar me.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> It's probably better to behave amongst the young'uns.... I do feel a bit bad for born again lady, though. Not a comfy way to live, there.


She was the real deal. Evangelized through near-seduction. Drove a perfect red '65 Mustang and came on like gangbusters. Dressed like a big-city girl. Drew them in, then, all of the sudden . . . 

I call that type "religion salesmen".


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I will kill the other me and shag my husband! Now go away your questions boar me.


I hate it when boars question me.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> I hate it when boars question me.


It must be a very difficult tusk for them, though?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> She was the real deal. Evangelized through near-seduction. Drove a perfect red '65 Mustang and came on like gangbusters. Dressed like a big-city girl. Drew them in, then, all of the sudden . . .
> 
> I call that type "religion salesmen".


Very cinematic, actually. It's sad, though, since it seems like a person with warring reasons to have cripplingly low self-esteem.

... <pause> "dressed like a 'big city girl' "?


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It must be a very difficult tusk for them, though?


snout really


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> Very cinematic, actually. It's sad, though, since it seems like a person with warring reasons to have cripplingly low self-esteem.
> 
> ... <pause> "dressed like a 'big city girl' "?


Yeah, this was in Tucson. You don't see usually see women in stylishly-cut white linen pantsuits and nice shoes there. It's a jeans shorts type of town. She looked like 5th Avenue.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Yeah, this was in Tucson. You don't see usually see women in stylishly-cut white linen pantsuits and nice shoes there. It's a jeans shorts type of town. She looked like 5th Avenue.


White linen is not normally what I would consider 5th Avenue (lots of black in NY--the pollution gets light colors dirty really quickly)... maybe Miami?

Sorry, I'm from NY, couldn't help myself.

But hey, at least you got this great anecdote out of it...


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

A couple hours. I really don't have a whole lot of strict rules about sex.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> White linen is not normally what I would consider 5th Avenue (lots of black in NY--the pollution gets light colors dirty really quickly)... maybe Miami?.


I recall seeing such things in _windows_ while walking along 5th Avenue. :wink:


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I recall seeing such things in _windows_ while walking along 5th Avenue. :wink:


Well, if you're going to pay attention to the windows, Slowpoke, I am outmanned and outgunned.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> Well, if you're going to pay attention to the windows, Slowpoke, I am outmanned and outgunned.


I was working as a beauty consultant at the time, so such things were of interest.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

It depends on the person honestly...but I think sexual tension can be really good foreplay if not carried on too long.


----------



## Isis (Jul 8, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I was working as a beauty consultant at the time, so such things were of interest.


I am impressed.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

It depends on the "vibe" between us.
If there's a strong attraction and we both feel it,and we get along, it won't be but a matter of weeks.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

At least a month. I try to go for 3, but I'm usually a fail. In my last relationship, I waited 8 months. Poor guy......

Anyway, the waiting is my way of figuring out if a guy has superficial intentions or if I do.:wink:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> Let's see... took me over 1 year to lay a finger (read, have sex) on my girlfriend and we've been together for a little over 3 years. That should give you the answer.





skycloud86 said:


> Probably at least a few months, and only then if I'm ready to have sex. I'm in no rush, and I would rather get to know someone first.





pinkrasputin said:


> At least a month. I try to go for 3, but I'm usually a fail. In my last relationship, I waited 8 months. Poor guy......
> 
> Anyway, the waiting is my way of figuring out if a guy has superficial intentions or if I do.:wink:


DAMN! How do you people wait this long to have sex with a person?


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Its called a relationship, not casual sex for a reason.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> DAMN! How do you people wait this long to have sex with a person?


I've never had sex anyway. Personally, I don't have a very high sex drive.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Idealistically, 3 weeks to a month.

Realistically, if it's a chick I'm heavy into and she throws herself at me... Well, last time, it happened in two days. (I had been talking to this one via the intarwebs for about a week and a half or two)
I can be very impulsive. :3


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> DAMN! How do you people wait this long to have sex with a person?


Well I come to Personality Cafe, of course.

It appears you also take your sexual frustrations out here as well. Good for you. How long has it been for you again? Keep going. Be strong! Don't give in :wink:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I come to Personality Cafe, of course.
> 
> It appears you also take your sexual frustrations out here as well. Good for you. How long has it been for you again? Keep going. Be strong! Don't give in :wink:


PM me and I'll tell you. I don't want to put that shit on blast.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> I hate it when boars question me.


Ooops, yeah me too.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Insufficient data, please ask again when more data is available.


----------

